# Evil Santa?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol!! That photo is hilarious! I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like he's trying to do the Kung Fu neck break...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG! That is just what I needed!!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That picture would definitely be my Christmas card if that was my dog. Love it! 

You should submit it to this site:

http://icanhas.cheezburger.com/dogs


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

That made me LOL. Thanks! And I agree it should be your Christmas card.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha!! I agree with the op's- make this a Christmas card =p That is hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

That is hilarious. That photo could go viral!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I haven't smiled all day but that pic actually made me LOL! Thank you


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha! That is the funniest thing I've seen in a while! Awesome! ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What breed is Marilyn. She looks so much like my Cheyenne who passed in February. The first year we had adopted her we took her and Jesse to see Santa and I have a similar picture. Brings back memories.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

All I know about Marilyn is her mother was a yellow lab. I have sent off her DNA to be tested so when I get the results I'm going to post on here. She is 7 years old and I've always wondered what her dad was. I should know in a week or two. Maybe border collie?


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

a head massage? I love the first one - lol


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

ROFL what a photo!


----------

